# **Dension IceLink Plus/ Alternator and Hiss Problems **



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

So after reading about all kinds of solutions to get an i-pod to work in my car, I chose the Icelink solution. I have a 04 330i ZHP (DSP System). I bought the kit at Best Buy at 200 bucks. The install was very easy and followed all the instructions and made sure the battery was disconnected before the install. What do I have?...

A stereo that plays MP3's with a symphony of constant interference and an alterator whine that gets worse as I accelerate. :tsk: 

After googling the issue I found the problem is definately NOT rare, and is widespread. Tom if your around, perhaps you should have that handy PDF file that is needed to fix a "ground issue" in the harness or have it posted somewhere on your site. I returned my Icelink at Bestbuy, but I'm willing to give it another shot.

I know alot of people have had this problem, but I can't find a decent answer to this issue if theres any at all.


----------



## B r i a n (Mar 29, 2005)

Sounds like I had a similar issue in my 2005 X3 yesterday when I installed it (noise based on RPM).

Chase e-mailed me the directions yesterday - it worked perfect.

The ground on one of the Ice link connectors needed to me moved.
Worked for me


----------



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

Thank you very much Brian, I will give it a shot! :thumbup:


----------



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

Update////

I followed the PDF Instructions and now all is well! :thumbup:


----------



## dsenier (Oct 3, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I did the grounding pin fix and I still get a very slight alternator whine. 

I ran the cable for the ice link unit through the factory hole behind the back seat. 
Then under the lower door moldings up to the front seat. 
Crossed over the foot vent under the front seat and then in the crease up to the center console. 
I left quite a bit of slack in the center console and feed the line out the passenger side of the center console where my pro clip mount is.

Any ideas if something along the way is causing the whine by being to close to a power line or something of that nature? Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------

